# Bricked Prime



## LTLFTCer

Hi all,

Hoping someone can help me figure out how to unbrick my device. I tried to install the edited build.prop here in XDA development forum. I ended up with a blank screen. I am rooted, but locked.

The computer and adb used to see the device, but now only the computer recognizes it. I cannot get adb to pick it up. I tried to manually install the Universal Drivers, but everytime it says something to the effect that MTP device is up to date and each time I plug in it tries to install drivers but says Android Drivers failed to download (sic). I am getting frustrated as I have always been pretty good at figuring these things out, but this has me stumped. Would really like to get this back and avoid another $500 device.

It shows up in "Devices and Printers" as an Android device and properties shwo the manufactuer, however uninstalling and re-installing any driver fails.

Any suggestions?


----------



## tedr108

You are in recovery (TWRP or CWM) when you are connecting your TFP to the your computer, right?

With the Universal Naked Drivers (UND), it is very important that you uninstall the drivers that are already on your computer. You did not mention doing that. If you did not uninstall, read the UND thread OP again, it explains how. Also, I believe there is some usb .ini file or something to do with Windows. I'm sure all of that is in the UND thread in some of the posts, if not in the OP.

Sorry for not knowing much about the Windows environment for this issue ... this stuff is so easy on Ubuntu that I haven't used Windows for anything like this for quite a while.

Not to worry, you may have to suffer for a while longer, but I'm sure you will get this fixed.

You may also want to search the build.prop thread for others who have this issue, by the way.


----------



## LTLFTCer

Thanks for replying.

Actually, when I go to stock recovery I get a Droid with a red triangle on it. I did not have CWM installed since I was not unlocked.

Yes, did uninstall the old drivers, sorry should have mentioned that. The build.prop thread has solutions I feel, but takes a working adb connection.

Hope NVFlash comes out real soon. Thanks!


----------



## jermaine151

You don't need nvflash. PM me and I'll help you get it working.


----------



## Andy.G

I am having the same troubles. Can someone please, please help me. I've tried everything. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## flip

Andy.G said:


> I am having the same troubles. Can someone please, please help me. I've tried everything. Any help would be greatly appreciated


im also going through the same issue for a week now, i was running aokp and decided to give cm9 a try and when i went to go back to aokp by restoring my nan backup after restoring and i hit reboot my prime keeps on rebooting back to recovery and ive tried to restore all my old back ups to no avail. im so frustrated is been a week im about to throw it in the garbage, i should of stayed with aokp, i got the link fr jermaine to asus stock rom and i downloaded but i put it on my android sdk folder but i cant flash it to my prime cuz my prime also doesnt read my usb i guess cuz it doesnt want to mount under usb, when i go under advance on recovery i dont have the option to mount on usb so i cant get it into the prime so i can flash it, im trying to find on the web the actual commands to flash it fr my computer, i renamed the file update.zip and now i have to figure out how to flash it fr my pc to my prime if anybody could help i would appreciate it thanx


----------



## flip

hey guys just fixed mines, found this thread so u guys might want to check it out who ever has issues, it worked for me after a week down i just got my prime up and running using his commands http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1514088


----------



## CharliesTheMan

flip said:


> hey guys just fixed mines, found this thread so u guys might want to check it out who ever has issues, it worked for me after a week down i just got my prime up and running using his commands http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1514088


Out of curiosity were you running the stock clockwork mod touch recovery?


----------



## flip

CharliesTheMan said:


> Out of curiosity were you running the stock clockwork mod touch recovery?


yesir, i after trying to go back to aokp i couldnt reboot, it kept on rebooting to recovery and on that thread i found the adb commands that i needed to get me back, you'll have to make sure u have your pc set up with adb or i guess the android sdk

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## u flippin idiot

I have the same issue. I am in the CWM recovery and it constantly reboots into it. I have ADB on my computer and I installed the naked driver. No matter what I do I get error: device not found when I type adb shell.


----------



## jermaine151

u flippin idiot said:


> I have the same issue. I am in the CWM recovery and it constantly reboots into it. I have ADB on my computer and I installed the naked driver. No matter what I do I get error: device not found when I type adb shell.


Try going into CWM-->Mounts and Storage and mount system. See if adb sees it then.


----------



## flip

u flippin idiot said:


> I have the same issue. I am in the CWM recovery and it constantly reboots into it. I have ADB on my computer and I installed the naked driver. No matter what I do I get error: device not found when I type adb shell.


Have u tried to reinstall google sdk? I would reinstall Google sdk, I had to do that one time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don El

flip said:


> hey guys just fixed mines, found this thread so u guys might want to check it out who ever has issues, it worked for me after a week down i just got my prime up and running using his commands http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1514088


Thanks this saves my life and my Prime


----------



## Don El

flip said:


> hey guys just fixed mines, found this thread so u guys might want to check it out who ever has issues, it worked for me after a week down i just got my prime up and running using his commands http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1514088


Thanks this saves my life and my Prime


----------



## flip

Don El said:


> Thanks this saves my life and my Prime


I knw the feeling thats how i felt when mines went down i felt my tears about to come out lol and it felt like a new era when i got it back running


----------



## Gotsaved289

How did you guys get your adb on your computer to recognize your prime? my computer will not recognize it


----------



## jermaine151

Gotsaved289 said:


> How did you guys get your adb on your computer to recognize your prime? my computer will not recognize it


Try using this guide to install the correct drivers: http://transformerprimeroot.com/transformer-prime-root/how-to-install-transformer-prime-usb-drivers-on-windows/


----------



## Gotsaved289

P.S My prime is also in a CWM reboot loop..


----------

